# Scissor Beak Care



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

I have a 4-5week old Porcelain D’Uccle chick who has cross beak. She has been doing really well but past few days having a hard time eating. I have to trim her beak. I wanted to ask opinions on which clippers i should use(i read several different) and was curious if i only do the top beak and if I’m suppose to cut it at a 45 degree angle or just straight across? I read something saying 45 degree angle but never saw any mention of it on other articles or forums. Attaching the clippers i have!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would use the bottom clippers. That's the same type I used on one of mine. There is no fighting to get the beak lined up in the hole. 

Can you post a pic of the peep? Usually you don't hear of them struggling with cross beak at such a young age. 

I'm wondering how there is even enough beak there to trim at that age. With cross beaks they get trimmed because the beak grows and gets in the way of eating so they need to be trimmed. If you trim and there's not enough beak there it will bleed and cause pain.


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I would use the bottom clippers. That's the same type I used on one of mine. There is no fighting to get the beak lined up in the hole.
> 
> Can you post a pic of the peep? Usually you don't hear of them struggling with cross beak at such a young age.
> 
> I'm wondering how there is even enough beak there to trim at that age. With cross beaks they get trimmed because the beak grows and gets in the way of eating so they need to be trimmed. If you trim and there's not enough beak there it will bleed and cause pain.


I thought the same as you! I felt other clippers are really harsh for a chick her size. Other people said dog clippers when i posted on other forum! And i noticed it immediately the day i got her but i wanted her anyways. It was very slight but within DAYS it progressed. And her top beak is long it’s like a hook. I’ll attach a couple photos for you at different angle.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is awful. Poor baby. I don't know how much you can improve things with trimming. Just be careful not to take off too much and cause pain.

I have read some have done massages with some success. You might want to start that with peep. Lightly massage at the corner of the mouth.


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That is awful. Poor baby. I don't know how much you can improve things with trimming. Just be careful not to take off too much and cause pain.
> 
> I have read some have done massages with some success. You might want to start that with peep. Lightly massage at the corner of the mouth.


I’ve done it. I’ve also tried holding it so it was aligned with other. She’s been fine up until past few days since her top beak is longer. If i do end up having to trim just the very tip should it be done at an angle?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I would venture a yes, if you can manage it. Should help avoid some of those softer tissues mentioned; I’m no expert of course, so Jmo. 

That poor baby! She’s lucky to have you, just remember she’s done far more than she ever would’ve without you. I hope you can improve things for her enough to be comfortable.


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> I would venture a yes, if you can manage it. Should help avoid some of those softer tissues mentioned; I’m no expert of course, so Jmo.
> 
> That poor baby! She’s lucky to have you, just remember she’s done far more than she ever would’ve without you. I hope you can improve things for her enough to be comfortable.


Ok. What’s Jmo? Sorry i tried to guess before i had to ask🤣Thank you. I didn’t have the heart to pass her up. They told me I could have another and I said no I’m taking her. I wanted her to have a chance and experience the many joys of being a chick. We’ve been out in sunshine whenever we can she still is playful and she has so much personality she’s my little firecracker. I need to at least try what I can for her until I’ve exhausted all options possible without unknowingly letting her suffer.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

B_Chickle01 said:


> What’s Jmo?


I believe it means "just my opinion" not 100% sure tho.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hania41806 said:


> I believe it means "just my opinion" not 100% sure tho.


Yep.

B_Chickle just do a straight across snip. Doing those angle cuts means there's a sharp point, you really don't want that. And flat means scooping will be easier.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

See? There ya go- much more expert opinion there.


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yep.
> 
> B_Chickle just do a straight across snip. Doing those angle cuts means there's a sharp point, you really don't want that. And flat means scooping will be easier.


Ok that makes sense! Thank you! Should i just do only the top for now anyways?


----------



## B_Chickle01 (Nov 25, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> See? There ya go- much more expert opinion there.


Now that i know what JMO means.. lol thank u and I value ur opinion! U and Robin are always here to help me when I need it and i appreciate it more then you know!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look at the lower beak, see if you can snip some off without bleeding or pain. You will have to do both as long as peep lives since it can't wear the beak down like they normally would. 

It's why we're here. Plus we like talking to folks about their lives and their critters. It's uplifting to hear good things.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Use the last clippers. I do imagine she has a very hard time eating. Poor little thing. Hope they're is a way it can be fixed. 😢


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I would recommend not using either pictured clippers as they are for trimming nails not beaks and could cause the beak to crack down the middle. I recommend you use a finger nail clippers of the right size to fit over the beak to be trimmed. It would be necessary to trim the sides of the upper first before doing the front of the upper beak. If you look closely you can see the growth part as compared to the part that will bleed. Trim it so it looks as normal as possible. This is a bad case of scissor beak. The chick will do better with soft mashes and deep dishes; with a deeper dish the bird can submerge more of its beak in the food and water and be better able to get the nourishment it needs. Enjoy the little bird as special needs birds are often the best pets.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*That bottom looks bad in the picture. Does it really grow off at a 90 degree angle to the top (my eyesight is not the best)? Before trimming watch her eat; it may be easier for her to scoop food with that upper beak the way it is to get the feed to her "mouth".*


----------

